# PHP Oracle Verbindung



## südpol (26. März 2007)

Hi,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einer oracle Verbindung über PHP. 

Ich versuche folgendes:

```
oci_connect(ORA_DB_ACCOUNT, ORA_DB_PWD, ORA_DB_SERVER, DEFAULT_CHARSET);
```

wobei DEFAULT_CHARSET auf ISO-8859-1 gesetzt ist. Nun erhalte ich als Ausgabe:


```
Warning: oci_connect() [function.oci-connect]: Invalid character set name: ISO-8859-1 in /var/www/class_dbaccess.inc.php on line 37
```

Damit die Verbindung einwandfrei funktioniert muss ich leider das charset festlegen und die "altdaten" sind in ISO-8859-1 codiert. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das charset zu einem validen charset machen kann?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## südpol (26. März 2007)

Hi,

ach ja vielleicht noch wichtig, ohne das setzen des charsets funktioniert die Verbindung.

Verwendetes System:
- Debian (stable) (kernel 2.6.17.8)
- Apache 2
- PHP Version 5.2.0-8+etch1~bpo.1

Gruß


----------



## Exceptionfault (27. März 2007)

Das benötigte CHARSET lautet:


```
ocilogon($user,$pass,$connectString,"WE8ISO8859P15");
```

Unter Windows würde auch "WE8MSWIN1252" funktionieren.


----------



## südpol (27. März 2007)

Hi,

ok werde ich mal testen. Ist aber etwas komisch. Genau dieser Code (mit diesem Charset) hat auf der alten Suse Kiste funktioniert 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## südpol (27. März 2007)

Hi,

also ich habe es jetzt mal mit dem von dir vorgschlagenen Wert versucht. Leider bringt das auch nichts.


```
Warning: oci_connect() [function.oci-connect]: OCIEnvNlsCreate() failed. There is something wrong with your system - please check that LD_LIBRARY_PATH includes the directory with Oracle Instant Client libraries in /var/www/class_dbaccess_oracle.inc.php on line 32
DBACCESS_Can't open connection to DB server.
```

Er beendet sich wieder direkt nach dem oci_connect.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Exceptionfault (27. März 2007)

Das ist nun aber ein anderer Fehler. Die PHP OCI8 Bibliotheken finden die Oracle Client Libraries nicht. Vermutlich hast du nicht alle nötigen Umgebungsvariablen gesetzt.

Schau mal hier, http://de2.php.net/oci8 da wirds recht gut erklärt. Einfach mal die ganze Seite nach LD_LIBRARY_PATH durchstöbern.


----------

